# Braucht man Windows NET-Framework?



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

schon länger nervt mich das Windows NET-Framework-Paket mit anscheinend diversen Versionen, die sich ständig also bei fast jeden Patchday updaten wollen, was dann immer nervig lange dauert. Ich weiß garnicht ob und wofür ich das NET-Framework überhaupt brauche, bzw. ob man auch ohne leben kann oder dann vieles nicht läuft?

Ansonsten kann ich nur hoffen, daß bei meinem nächsten PC das dank SSD sehr viel schneller geht mit den Updates.

Grüße
Tim


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2013)

Man braucht NET-Framework dann, wenn man Programme benutzen will die es voraussetzen/darauf basieren - also nicht zwingend.

Das Framework ist aber so verbreitet und einige der Programme so selbstverständlich (Catalyst Control Center oder Paint.NET beispielsweise) dass es schwierig sein kann ohne zu leben.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2013)

Aber warum dauert das Updaten davon immer so lange?
Oder liegt das an meiner eventuell lahmen Festplatte?
Bin ich der einzige den das nervt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Oktober 2013)

Also bei mir geht das so schnell dass ich die Updates nicht mal wirklich bemerke.

Dazu brauchts 3 Dinge:
1.) Schnelle Leitung zum herunterladen des Updates
2.) CPU-Leistung zum entpacken/installieren des Updates
3. (und das sollte das wichtigste sein)) Eine schnelle Festplatte, möglichst eine SSD.

Auf ner SSD und mit einem einigermaßen flotten Prozessor was heutzutage so ziemlich jeder haben sollte dauert ein Framework Update selten länger als 1, 2 Sekunden.

Heute warens bei mir insgesamt 20 Updates (verschiedener Windows-Kram einschließlich NET) die in unter einer Minute durch waren.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Oktober 2013)

Jup, viele Programme starten nichtmal, wenn diese das NET Framework vorraussetzen.
Vor kurzem den Laptop neu aufgesetzt. Habe nicht kapiert, warum der LoL Launcher nicht mal starten wollte, bis mir einfiel, dass ich den CCC (welcher das NET Framework gleich mitinstalliert) vergessen hatte zu installieren. Danach gabs keine Probleme.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2013)

Um einfach mal eine Windows-GUI zu schreiben gibt es nichts schnelleres als ein .Net Programm. Dem entsprechend häufig braucht man das dazugehörige Framework.
Meinen SoftTH Konfigurator hab ich z.B. auch damit gemacht.


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir haben die heutige ca. 31 Updates ca. 15 Minuten gebraucht, darum war ich genervt und das ist keine Seltenheit das insbesondere das Framework-Update einen großen Zeitanteil beansprucht.
Ich dachte, ich hätte mit dem i3 einen ausreichend schnellen Prozessor, Internetleitung ist VDSL50, sollte also auch nicht daran liegen, die Platte ist halt schon älter, SATA2 Samsung 500 GB mit 7200 U/min, eine SSD ist in dem Rechner nicht vorhanden.


----------



## sp01 (9. Oktober 2013)

Denke das der i3 der Flaschenhals ist, mich irritieren aber die verschieden .Net Versionen genauso. Heute soll ich 16 Update runterladen


----------



## Tim1974 (9. Oktober 2013)

Aber wenn es bei manchen 1-2 Sekunden dauert das NET-Framework zu updaten und bei mir mehrere Minuten, müßte der i3 ja unglaublich viel langsamer sein als ein i5 oder i7, also das kann ich mir nun nicht vorstellen. Im normalen Windows7-64-Betrieb fällt mir nur die Festplatte als Bremse auf, weil sie viel vor sich hinraddelt und manches eben zu verzögern scheint. Ansonsten fühlt sich der kleine i3 eigentlich sehr schnell an, zumindest bei eher anspruchslosen Anwendungen, die ich damit nur nutze.


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2013)

Der Hauptaufwand bei der Installation besteht im Endpacken der heruntergeladenen Dateien. Das lässt sich fast ideal parallelisieren und fordert gleichzeitig die Festplatte. SSD und mehr Kerne können daher beide stark beschleunigen.


----------



## Tim1974 (10. Oktober 2013)

Naja, ich werds ja bald merken, mein i7-System ist ja bestellt und hat dann auch eine SSD drinn. Ich kanns dann sehr gut mit dem i3-System ohne SSD vergleichen.


----------



## WestEnd (10. Oktober 2013)

Die meisten Updates die für das .Net-Framework gezogen werden, sind Sicherheitspatches.
Aktuellste Version ist: 4.5.1


----------

